# He must have been right.



## emre aydın

Merhaba. Bu cümleyi Türkçe'ye nasıl çevirirsiniz:

He must have been right.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Demek ki haklıymış.


----------



## Smeros

(O) haklı olmalıymış.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

emre aydın said:


> Merhaba. Bu cümleyi Türkçe'ye nasıl çevirirsiniz:
> 
> He must have been right.
> 
> Teşekkürler.


Dogru soyluyor olmali.


----------



## srknpower

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Dogru soyluyor olmali.


Ben de yukarıdaki 3 cevap içerisinden, böyle çevirirdim sanırım.


----------



## CHovek

*Muhtemelen haklı*.


----------



## wavecrash

Haklıymış demek bu.

Haklıymış galiba. Doğru söylüyormuş, gibisinden.

Yani burada şu nüans var: O bir şey söylemiş, bir düşünce belirtmiş. Başkaları katılmamış veya aynı öngörüde bulunmamış veya durumu sonradan ikincil üçüncül kaynaklardan öğrenmiş. Öğrenen dönüp duruma baktığında bunu söylüyor.Durum geçmiş gitmiş ama bunu söyleyen diğerinin haklılığının farkına yeni varmış.

This is often said to acknowledge some other person's stance in hindsight. If you knew that the person was right all along, you cannot say that he must have been right, unless you are feigning nescience.
Baştan beri haklı olduğunu bildiğiniz biri için kullanamayacağınız bir cümle yani.

Kısacası "must have been" geçmişte olmuş ve bitmiş şeyin yeni fark edildiği durumlarda "kuvvetle muhtemel" mealinde yani yine de varsayımsal olarak kullanılır. Roxette parçasından örnek vereyim: "It must have been love, but it's over now." İlişki bitmiş ve kişi yaşadığının büyük ihtimalle aşk olduğunu yeni anlıyor.


----------



## CHovek

wavecrash said:


> Haklıymış demek bu.
> 
> Haklıymış galiba. Doğru söylüyormuş, gibisinden.
> 
> Yani burada şu nüans var: O bir şey söylemiş, bir düşünce belirtmiş. Başkaları katılmamış veya aynı öngörüde bulunmamış veya durumu sonradan ikincil üçüncül kaynaklardan öğrenmiş. Öğrenen dönüp duruma baktığında bunu söylüyor.Durum geçmiş gitmiş ama bunu söyleyen diğerinin haklılığının farkına yeni varmış.
> 
> This is often said to acknowledge some other person's stance in hindsight. If you knew that the person was right all along, you cannot say that he must have been right, unless you are feigning nescience.
> Baştan beri haklı olduğunu bildiğiniz biri için kullanamayacağınız bir cümle yani.
> 
> Kısacası "must have been" geçmişte olmuş ve bitmiş şeyin yeni fark edildiği durumlarda "kuvvetle muhtemel" mealinde yani yine de varsayımsal olarak kullanılır. Roxette parçasından örnek vereyim: "It must have been love, but it's over now." İlişki bitmiş ve kişi yaşadığının büyük ihtimalle aşk olduğunu yeni anlıyor.



Merhaba wavecrash, fikrime göre

Türkçede -mış,-muş tamamen kulaktan duyulan şeyi bilinçsizce başkalarına aktarma gibi."Must have been" ise geçmiş zaman için daha kesin bir anlam içerir bence. 
fikrime göre
1)Geçmişteki neredeyse emin olduğunu düşündüğün bir şey için veya geçmişle ilgili fikir belirtme(hayranlık,hoşa gitme vb) ifadelerinde,
2)gelecek zamanda yapılması gereken zorunluluk için kullanılabilir. Burada anlam karmaşasına yol açabilir.
("nescince" bunu daha önce duymamıştım google'a yazdım genelde sadece Tamiller kullanmış felsefi anlamda.)


----------



## Smeros

Bence asıl içeriği bilmekte fayda var. Yani bu cümle tam nerede kullanılmış. Tek bir cümle verildiği zaman böyle, literal bir çeviri yapmak zorunda kalıyorsunuz. Ondan sonra da böyle varsayımlar yapmak zorunda kalıyoruz.


----------



## wavecrash

CHovek said:


> Merhaba wavecrash, fikrime göre
> 
> Türkçede -mış,-muş tamamen kulaktan duyulan şeyi bilinçsizce başkalarına aktarma gibi."Must have been" ise geçmiş zaman için daha kesin bir anlam içerir bence.
> fikrime göre
> 1)Geçmişteki neredeyse emin olduğunu düşündüğün bir şey için veya geçmişle ilgili fikir belirtme(hayranlık,hoşa gitme vb) ifadelerinde,
> 2)gelecek zamanda yapılması gereken zorunluluk için kullanılabilir. Burada anlam karmaşasına yol açabilir.
> ("nescince" bunu daha önce duymamıştım google'a yazdım genelde sadece Tamiller kullanmış felsefi anlamda.)



Selam,

Katkı için teşekkür ederim ancak:

1. Must have been kesinlik anlatmaz. Varsayım, daha doğrusu çıkarım anlatır. Emin olduğunuzu düşünmek bunun çıkarım oluşunu engellemiyor. Zaten kişinin "kuvvetle muhtemel" öyle düşünmesini aktarışından bahsettim. Tamamen "hindsight" söz konusu.

Rivayetli geçmiş zaman ise söylediğiniz şekilde kullanıldığı gibi anlattığım gibi de kullanılır. Örnek: Haklıymışım. (Önceden bunun kesinliği vardıysa bile ben bilmiyordum, şu an doğrulandım.) Yanılmamışım. Doğru anlamışım.

Yalan söylemiş. (ve yalan söylediğini illa başkasından öğrenmiş olmak zorunda değilsiniz)

"Önceden her ne olmuşsa, ben o zaman bilmiyordum ama şimdi biliyorum." anlamı da söz konusu yani.

2. Must have been'i gelecek için kullanılırken düşünemiyorum. Örnek verirseniz belki algılayabilirim. Will have been var ama must have been'in bu şekilde kullanımı için geleceğin rivayeti söz konusu olmalı. Geleceğe gidip, görmüş ve geçmiş bilginiz haline yine de getirmiş olmanız lazım sanki.

(nescience: Latin kökenli bir kelimenin Tamilde muhtemel bir "loan word" olması ve revaçta olması beni ya da sizi İngilizce kullanırken bağlayan bir şey değil. Belki kelimeyi yanlış bağlamda kullandığımı söyleyebilirsiniz. Ancak "nescience of the law", "nescience of the rules" vs gördüğüm kullanımlar.

Tamile muhtemelen kelimenin felsefedeki yeri yüzünden geçmiştir. "Hiçbir şey bilinemez"ci iseniz bazı Hindu felsefelerini anlatmada bu kelimeyi sıklıkla kullanabilirsiniz sanırım. Ancak konumuz bu değil.)


----------



## CHovek

wavecrash said:


> 2. Must have been'i gelecek için kullanılırken düşünemiyorum. Örnek verirseniz belki algılayabilirim. Will have been var ama must have been'in bu şekilde kullanımı için geleceğin rivayeti söz konusu olmalı. Geleceğe gidip, görmüş ve geçmiş bilginiz haline yine de getirmiş olmanız lazım sanki.



Applicants must have met all requirements at the time of application.


----------



## wavecrash

CHovek said:


> Applicants must have met all requirements at the time of application.



Ben must have been'i bu şekilde düşünemiyorum dedim, must have şeklindeki -mış olmalı gibi çevrilebilecek kipten bahsetmedim.

Yani bu kiple be'nin çekimlenip de kulağıma normal geldiği bir durum aklıma getiremiyorum. Mesela "you must have been dead by the end of the year for your will to take effect" falan gibi bir cümle üretebiliyorum şu an kasarak ama bana yine de iğreti geliyor.


----------



## analeeh

Without context and examples it is almost impossible to know how to translate anything precisely. 'He must have been right' (or the 'he must'/'he must have' constructions generally) have a number of different related and unrelated uses. Do you have the original context?



> "you must have been dead by the end of the year for your will to take effect" falan gibi bir cümle üretebiliyorum şu an kasarak ama bana yine de iğreti geliyor.



Yeah, this doesn't work unless it's in the past (in which case it's nonsensical since I'm talking to a dead person, and even then the 'by the end of the year' seems strange).


----------



## wavecrash

analeeh said:


> Without context and examples it is almost impossible to know how to translate anything precisely. 'He must have been right' (or the 'he must'/'he must have' constructions generally) have a number of different related and unrelated uses. Do you have the original context?



Can you give examples to a couple of contexts where "he must have been right" have different meanings? I'm trying to figure out how subtle the change in meaning could get. It seemed to me that this expression meant the same thing more or less, irrespective of context, but you are a native English speaker and saying otherwise so here's a chance for me to correct myself.




analeeh said:


> Yeah, this doesn't work unless it's in the past (in which case it's nonsensical since I'm talking to a dead person, and even then the 'by the end of the year' seems strange).



That's what I have been trying to say: "Must have been" always indicates something that's predicted to have happened in the past, right? Has it ever been used futuristically? (I couldn't find any other way to put it right now. Future modal auxiliary? Grammar terminology isn't my strong suit. )


----------

